# Indigo 3G anyone?



## Maturemuscle (Oct 30, 2010)

Has anyone tried Indigo 3G or is thinking about trying it? I was reading a write up of it last night and the manufacturers claim it ''repartitions nutrition''....taking all nutrient to build muscle instead of bodyfat. Claims say it makes your body build only muscle....personally I don't believe a word of it......I think it is yet more hype by a supplement company. The only reviews I could find so far online have been written by people who have been given the supplements in exchange for writing revues on facebook and bb forums. Anyone? I would be particularly interested in what the members say who are into the scientific details of repartitioning nutrients.....


----------



## mfactory (Aug 24, 2011)

pure BS, just another scam, i talked to Lyle McDonald, who is expert on nutrition, He said that Indigo is a pure BS.


----------



## Maturemuscle (Oct 30, 2010)

I love lyle McDonalds work ......along with Will Brink and Tom Venuto. I got a lot of flack last night on facebook for challenging someone who claimed it had made her lose 40 pounds in twelve weeks. When I asked for photos and asked why she had not put any muscle on with it they ripped me to pieces for not being an expert. I said it is possible to do that with clean diet and intense exercise with no supplements as I did it. I do know I would not pay 400 dollars for 40 days supply of anything!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

what is the ingredients


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

The compound it uses, cyanidin 3-glucoside, has pretty good results in the rodent studies. This might crossover to a fairly moderate effect in humans for blood sugar control, but it is massively overpriced and hugely overhyped.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Driven Sports said:


> The compound it uses, cyanidin 3-glucoside, has pretty good results in the rodent studies. This might crossover to a fairly moderate effect in humans for blood sugar control, but it is massively overpriced and hugely overhyped.


I presume it's some type of glucose disposal agent. Kinda like r-ala but with more outlandish claims lol


----------

